# HSU VTF3 MK4 Subwoofer



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok so this weekend we are having a party at our place and I want to show of my Hsu VTF MK4. I know it is all about preference but what setting will be better for music? Right now I have it sealed with Q3 and EQ2. Should I do 2 ports open with Q3 and EQ2? I have tried different ways but notice no difference. The sub is connected to Denon avr with 5.1 set up. Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, if you can't tell a difference then any of those settings should be just fine... 

Generally speaking, sealed is best for music. Flat too, so no artificial boost. Of course, if your room has nulls then you could end up with weak spots, so unless you measure it there's really no way of ascertaining what the ideal configuration truly is.

Play it by ear -- literally -- and you'll probably be fine. In other words, if it sounds good to you then there's really no need to change anything.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

theJman said:


> Well, if you can't tell a difference then any of those settings should be just fine...
> 
> Generally speaking, sealed is best for music. Flat too, so no artificial boost. Of course, if your room has nulls then you could end up with weak spots, so unless you measure it there's really no way of ascertaining what the ideal configuration truly is.
> 
> Play it by ear -- literally -- and you'll probably be fine. In other words, if it sounds good to you then there's really no need to change anything.


Thanks, Yes I have measured and corner placement gives me the flattest spl reading. I say I hear no difference but bass seems tighter when it is all sealed. When you mentioned FLAT too does that mean I should change Audyssey to FLAT mode?


----------

